# 2013 Cruze 1.4L Squeaky steering wheel + warranty question



## indycruzers (Dec 27, 2014)

New member, lurker since I bought my car July 2013. Developed a squeak in steering column somewhere in last week or so at low speed turns/parking turns. Waited a couple days to see if it got worse or steering performance changed and neither happened. Since it also wasn't going away I called two dealerships on Monday the 22nd and after some nudging due to the fact I was at 35600 miles and near the end of bumper to bumper, I got Penske to schedule me the next morning at 9:30. The first wouldn't even budge once I disclosed my mileage and concern with passing warranty. I ended up not being able to make the appointment due to work and had to use the car for holiday travels, causing the big problem. I am now at 36016 miles. Am I screwed on the warranty, or will GM hear me out? I reported the issue prior to warranty expiration but this is about the worst possible week or two to schedule a service appointment with holiday closures and such. If I was GM, I'd honor it for the loyalty points...issue started in-warranty period and my initial appointment calls+OnStar data would confirm. 

Its not like I could have rented a car and put the miles on it instead waiting on the next available appointment, either. I am 24 so rental companies still expect an amount of money up front that I do not have access to right now. I am just hoping someone here has had a near-end warranty experience and can chime in on what happened. 

Sorry for long first post, trying to think my way through this. I really think the right thing to do is have dealership diagnose properly but I don't want to eat the cost if they replace a bunch of stuff and don't cover it as warranty. Where do I even start in trying to make my case here? The service shop or through direct contact with GM/warranty folks? I found this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5184-steering-wheel-squeak-fixed.html which I am going to try in the AM...sounds just like my issue so hoping it works. Thanks for any input and reading my post.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In general, the dealer will ask for an override on your behaf regarding expenses.

But you must stop adding miles and get it in pronto......every mile you add reduces the chance of Chevy helping you out.....do not try to repair this on your own....any evidence of someone horsing around the area in question will kill any chance of warranty.

Rob


----------



## indycruzers (Dec 27, 2014)

I will not screw with it myself at all then and just start calling around this morning to see who can get me in. Thanks for your input.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Report the first dealership to GM as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

indycruzers said:


> New member, lurker since I bought my car July 2013. Developed a squeak in steering column somewhere in last week or so at low speed turns/parking turns. Waited a couple days to see if it got worse or steering performance changed and neither happened. Since it also wasn't going away I called two dealerships on Monday the 22nd and after some nudging due to the fact I was at 35600 miles and near the end of bumper to bumper, I got Penske to schedule me the next morning at 9:30. The first wouldn't even budge once I disclosed my mileage and concern with passing warranty. I ended up not being able to make the appointment due to work and had to use the car for holiday travels, causing the big problem. I am now at 36016 miles. Am I screwed on the warranty, or will GM hear me out? I reported the issue prior to warranty expiration but this is about the worst possible week or two to schedule a service appointment with holiday closures and such. If I was GM, I'd honor it for the loyalty points...issue started in-warranty period and my initial appointment calls+OnStar data would confirm.
> 
> Its not like I could have rented a car and put the miles on it instead waiting on the next available appointment, either. I am 24 so rental companies still expect an amount of money up front that I do not have access to right now. I am just hoping someone here has had a near-end warranty experience and can chime in on what happened.
> 
> Sorry for long first post, trying to think my way through this. I really think the right thing to do is have dealership diagnose properly but I don't want to eat the cost if they replace a bunch of stuff and don't cover it as warranty. Where do I even start in trying to make my case here? The service shop or through direct contact with GM/warranty folks? I found this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5184-steering-wheel-squeak-fixed.html which I am going to try in the AM...sounds just like my issue so hoping it works. Thanks for any input and reading my post.


Hey indycruzers, 

Sorry your steering has been squeaking. We definitely want this matter addressed as quickly as possible. We're happy to discuss your concerns with the dealership and get you set up if you would like. Feel free to send us a PM if you would like our support. 

Jonathan A. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## stevewms (Jun 21, 2012)

I have the same squeaky steering wheel issue on my 2012 Eco, but I have 85,000 miles. Could you post what the dealership does to resolve the issue?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

You should be okay did you buy your car used or new? You might have a few miles buffer because the warranty doesn't start counting until it is sold so say your car had 50 test miles on it before it was Sold your bumper to bumper warranty would be until 36,050 miles. I say take it in ASAP 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stevewms said:


> I have the same squeaky steering wheel issue on my 2012 Eco, but I have 85,000 miles. Could you post what the dealership does to resolve the issue?


Hello Steve,

Any Certified GM Dealership should be able to look into this further for you and provide a repair. I would be happy to locate a dealership in your area that you can set up an appointment with. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and zip code. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

